# First Camping Trip



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Fellow Campers! Carlton and I took Roo out for its first experience at Racoon River in Panama City Beach, FL. The 5 hr tow was a piece of cake with the duelly. Hope my E350 pulls the Roo just as easily.

The grounds at Racoon River are pretty nice with lots of trees and only a block to the beach. We met some really friendly and very helpful people. Of course we checked out what sites to try and book for future trips.

The Roo garage worked perfectly with our kids (5 springers and 2 labs). The only complaint they had was it was not air conditioned during the ride to and from.







We are working on getting more air circulating through their area during the travel time. We have the metal air vents in the cargo area but were not too sure if we could roll with them open. So if anyone knows if this is safe, please advise. The real test will come this weekend when we have to bring more than just crates for the dogs, i.e. all the necessary equipment for the dog show (grooming tables, tack boxes, dryers, etc.)

Another thing I learned this weekend is ... use paper plates and plastic cups or you will be wasting time washing and drying things. Now I realize why when I stay with friends they use paper products for eating and drinking! I will stock up on those things this week you can bet on that!









When I figure out how to post photos, I will upload our first trip.

Happy Camping Everyone!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lori,

Glad to hear you're enjoying your Roo!
Yes, those vents should be fine to leave open while traveling. Since we store our generator and spare gasoline in the garage while underway, we always leave them open for ventilation.

Have you considered hooking up some 12V fans for the dogs? I would think that would be a must








Maxx Air Vent Covers on all vents will help alot too...

Paper plates and cups are just about all we ever use anymore...

Good luck at your upcoming show,


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> The Roo garage worked perfectly with our kids (5 springers and 2 labs). The only complaint they had was it was not air conditioned during the ride to and from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a successful first outing!








If you install some Maxxair Vent Covers or a similar brand, you'll be able to leave your vents open while traveling, which will help with airflow in the trailer during travel.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Congradulations on getting your first trip under your belt. I'm not familiar with the Roo but I think something like this could be used to allow airflow in the camper http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=5562:src=FPC
at least I use to have something like it on my van. I do know that the manual says not to have the vents opened when traveling as it can suck the windows out of their frames. Other people have used the turbomaxx or Maxxfan with a thermostat, but again I'm not sure if they can be used while towing.

As far as the difference between the Ram and the E350, the Ram will be the better TV, but you should have little trouble with teh Ford, depending on the engine. I know it would be easier with the dogs to use the van. Had a guy at work that used a 1T Dodge Van to pull a 32' TT with no problems. Just make sure you get a really good hitch for it. My 3500 Ram has a class V hitch along with the 5th wheel hitch so I can pull almost anything.

have fun out there and remember you don't have to drive hard to have fun.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you all had a successful maiden voyage.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad everything went well and you had great trip
Happy camping

Willie


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

I am sooooo jealous! My 23 Roo won't be ready for 3-4 wks d/t the add ons I ordered. If I enter any dog shows to camp at, I'll have to use my Hobbi that's for sale. I am getting excited, but not looking forward to 2 TT payments







. So glad you had a great experience


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow guys, thanks for the suggestions on getting more air to the dog room on wheels







I will look into those Maxx Air Vents this week. It may be a week or two before we can get them on but it is worth checking them out. We did purchase a 12v fan and 25 ft cord at Camping World this afternoon. So air will be circulating better this week. If this works well, I may get a second one -- a lot of body heat going on in that back room







Once we get to the show grounds, we will have the generator running; hence, the a/c.

Those metal vents are on the side of the Roo. One is at the top and one in the lower corner. Now, if I understand this correct, we can open them with the air coming in from the rear and should be okay, right?

Wow, so much to learn. Thanks again for your help and suggestions. It is great to have such helpful people around!

And Showdogs, those 3-4 wks will pass faster than you can imagine! Then you too will be ROOING!









Happy Travels!
Lori


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lori,

You are mentioning that there's alot of heat in the back room and also asking if the vents can be left open to allow air to come in from the rear?

Am I missing something?? The garage is still in the front of the 28krs for 2007 right??









In our 28krs, our garage is in the front, and so are the air vents, one in the upper left corner and one in the lower right corner. We travel with them in the open position and have never had a problem. They are after all, just vents, not gaping holes or windows. Double check with Keystone if it makes you feel better, I just don't see why they would be there if they weren't meant to be used on the road.

Happy Camping,


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

Yes, the vents are still in the same place. I did not open them because I was not too sure if it was okay. I have crate fans and everyone had one. They were not panting horribly but you know my springers, with all their hair, are use to the a/c









Opening those vents will make the situation much better.

So the Kids say ... ROO-ROO

Lori


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, how about a generator running in the back of your truck and the Roo plugged in with the A/C on full blast while travelling at 60mph??








I wonder if anyone has ever done something like that before?


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

That is a great thought! We may have to investigate trying it.

As for doing 60, is that the speed you are supposed to do hauling the Roo?

Camping we shall go!
Lori


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The vents are designed to be used during travel. This is to keep any motor vehicle related fumes (gasoline vapor) from reaching a flash point during travel. Only caution from experience would be on gravel / dirt roads during the dry season as dust from the tow vehicle will be funneled into the forward vent due to its' location.

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> That is a great thought! We may have to investigate trying it.
> 
> ...


Lori,
It was kind of meant as a joke, but if you're willing to try it, please report back to us and let us know what happened...

Did I say 60? sorry! We're in California where 80 is the norm

I meant 55mph


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Lori,
> 
> You are mentioning that there's alot of heat in the back room and also asking if the vents can be left open to allow air to come in from the rear?
> 
> ...


Lori, one of my add ons was a Fantastik Fan in the dog's room. I figured to open the vents and crack a window in route, then turn on their fan at the show site. But then I have Whippets so they may need their jackets. LOL


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

[/quote]
Lori,
It was kind of meant as a joke, but if you're willing to try it, please report back to us and let us know what happened...

Did I say 60? sorry! We're in California where 80 is the norm

I meant 55mph








[/quote]

Dawn,

That's so funny!







Because my van does not even have 55 or 60 on it!







In southeast, 75 or 80 is probably closer to being on the move. You know we have to run from the hurricanes on a regular basis down here.

Lori


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We travel with our side vents open to keep the gas fumes down - I would think it would also work for the keeping the pooches cool - they are designed to pull air in from one and push it out through the other to circulate. Might try that!

Good Luck

OCjr


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

We are working on getting more air circulating through their area during the travel time. We have the metal air vents in the cargo area but were not too sure if we could roll with them open. So if anyone knows if this is safe, please advise. The real test will come this weekend when we have to bring more than just crates for the dogs, i.e. all the necessary equipment for the dog show (grooming tables, tack boxes, dryers, etc.)

I've towed 10 times since purchasing my 07 23krs and I have found by opening th top metal vent on the left side and the rear window 2" there is more than enough air flow for my "kids". the lower right hand vent gives us too much exhaust fumes from our passenger side exhaust on the TV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lori DiLorenzo said:


> Another thing I learned this weekend is ... use paper plates and plastic cups or you will be wasting time washing and drying things. Now I realize why when I stay with friends they use paper products for eating and drinking! I will stock up on those things this week you can bet on that!


...plus the cups/plates are a nice base to starting a campfire each night!!


----------

